# Foam Board Sale at Michael's



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

In this week's ad for Michael's craft stores, the $2.99 white foam board is on sale: buy one, get one free. The size is 20" x 30" x 3/16". I can't remember if this is the thickness that Matt reported using or not. But it seems like it would be close.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Matt is using 20 X 20 X 3/16 and he purchased it for $1.25


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I just found it at "Dollar Tree" for 1.00. 

White 20"x30"


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I typed my response incorrectly. Matt is using 20X30, not 20X20


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks,

Heres a 50% cupon 11-17 Sept. 2010

Michaels Printable Coupon: 50% Off Any One Regular Priced Item Valid:... - dealspl.us


Evie


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I saw the "dollar tree" 1.00 foamboard while traveling near Naples.

I do not know if it is the same price as what is near you.(or anyone else) 
But it is worth checking out since it is only 1.00! 

I can't use a michaels coupon on stuff that is already on sale. 
BUT....once it goes off sale, then 50% off would be great!


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

ashamutt said:


> I saw the "dollar tree" 1.00 foamboard while traveling near Naples.
> 
> I do not know if it is the same price as what is near you.(or anyone else)
> But it is worth checking out since it is only 1.00!


That's the price I pay in Missouri.


----------

